# datum in tage umrechnen bzw. abfrage problem mit datum



## Brauni (25. August 2003)

servus

ich habe folgendes problem:
Ich muss eine sql abfrage erstellen wo ich nach produkten in einer mysql db abfrage. das kriterium ist das datum. 

z.b.
select * from TABELLE where datum between datum-30 and DATUMNOW;

DATUMNOW is klar --> aktuelles Datum.
datum-30 ist nicht fix. In einer Tabelle steht drinnen wieviele Tage ich zurückspringen muss damit die Abfrage funktioniert.

Wisst ihr was ich meine? oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit für das Problem?


----------



## melmager (25. August 2003)

da bietet sich doch to_days an 

select * from db where to_days(datumfeld) between (to_days(datumfeld) - $tageback) and to_days(now())


----------



## Brauni (25. August 2003)

mmhh
ich hab folgenden sql string:

select * from cat where to_days(datum) between (to_days(datum) - $tagezurück) and to_days(now())
doch es  nicht ganz

ist es möglich das datum in der db normal zu speichern? dd.mm.yyyy
ich kopiere nämlich öfters daten von openaccess ins access und von dort dann in mysql. und in OE is das normale datum


----------



## Wolfsbein (25. August 2003)

Schau dir mal im Handbuch die MySQL Datumstypen an. Wenn du gleich in der Abfrage sortieren willst, brauchst du auf jeden Fall entweder einen DATETIME Type oder einen stinknormalen Unixtimestamp. Dann kannst du mit 
select * from TABELLE where datum between (datum-30*24*60*60) and DATUMNOW;
sortieren.


----------

